# TSSTcorp CDRW/DVD TSL462D ATA Device



## bgaskill

I keep getting the code 10 error device cannot start. I removed and let the system re-install it but the same device error came up. I went online to find solutions and have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Deleted090308

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Usually, you don't have to install a driver for CD/DVD drives.
Replace the cable between the drive and the motherboard.
Reinstall the chipset driver.


----------



## swiley69

This was not a cable replacement problem when I first encountered it.
I have a Dell Optiplex 745 (with the CD drive indicated in the above title), running Vista. I had the Code 10 - cannot start - error message about three to four months ago and was told by a friend that I needed to get to my *regedit*, locate a specific file there, and delete it to solve this problem.
Apparently Vista has a glitch that prevents the registry to clear this drive's old information to allow the drive to reboot the next time.
I was able to follow my friend's instructions then, but do not have them available now, and I need to do this again, apparently.
Do any of you have the expertise to know this situation in the Vista bag of glitches and know how to fix it?


----------



## bgaskill

Thanks for the replys...I also now remember a while ago I had the same problem and someone did the same thing by going in and deleting but i dont have those instructions either. So if anyone has them that would be great.


----------



## Deleted090308

This file will remove the upper and lower filters from the registry: http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/XP_CD-DVD-Fix.zip


----------



## bgaskill

thanks for the reply. I downloaded, ran the zip file and rebooted and nothing was fixed so i did it a second time and still nothing happened. I uninstalled and tried to re-install it and it seemed to work for about 5 seconds then it said error again.


----------



## bgaskill

the fix you gave didnt remove the upper filter just lower filter. I found this info on microsoft to do this. http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/929461

thanks for helping


----------



## Deleted090308

My fault - the file is for XP, and doesn't work with Vista.

Is it working now - after manually deleting the registry entries?


----------

